# My BBQ Smoker Build



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

Starting on it today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Barrie (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking forward to the build Tom.


----------



## havasu (Jun 7, 2015)

Did you steal my air compressor?

I'm curious what the inside walls look like after you cut open the red tank, so get cracking!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

Red tank was only used for about 2 months. Recovered from a house fire. Friend took the motor, I took the tank.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

Getting started. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

Door cit and hinges welded on. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

And more grinding off paint. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2015)

Getting ready to fab up the mating plates. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 8, 2015)

Great job Tom, ...er... dawg


----------



## Barrie (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking good Tom.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 8, 2015)

Plasma cutter works pretty slick.  I thought about getting one but if I don't use it enough it is hard to justify the price.  The model I was looking at, hypertherm, cut 3/4" plus. I see light duty machines for sale frequently which means they were not sufficient for all around usage.
The air tank provides a nice structure for your project.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a Thermal Dynamics Cutmaster 42. Cost was about 1100 and that thing is sweet. 

Good job Tom! Can't wait to see more. Are you going to put a plate inside to make the smoke and heat go to the far end then back again?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 8, 2015)

Yep, I bought a piece of plate just for making tuning plates.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't forget a grease drain. I can't wait til I can build a new one. I built mine out of an old oil drum and the metal is thinner so it warped a little while building so things don't seal like they should.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2015)

Got the legs cut, need to fab the support structure, finish welding the seems, fab up the grate and this puppy's one step closer to done. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2015)

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2015)

Got the frame fab'd up and the wheels on. Put the latch on the fire box. Welder the runners for the cooking grate. Cut the grate to fit. Some finish welding, the fab works done. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking good! I want to build a new one myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2015)

Coat of paint will make a difference, I think.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks great Tom, nice work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 18, 2015)

Well, I got it home, now to unload it..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 19, 2015)

First coat of paint, bottom shelf cut, going tomorrow to the metal shop and bend up a stainless top shelf, need a couple thermometers and I'm real close to ignition. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jul 19, 2015)

Damn Tom, that thing looks great. I hope UPS doesn't charge you much when you send me some of them world famous ribs!


----------



## Barrie (Jul 19, 2015)

havasu said:


> Damn Tom, that thing looks great. I hope UPS doesn't charge you much when you send me some of them world famous ribs!



I'm willing to pay the shipping cost, looks great Tom.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2015)

You make me want to build s new smoker.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Yesterday I ran stove gasket around all the door sides, put two thermometers on the cook chamber door, let it sit for a couple hours...then fired her up. Got temps up to about 230* and fiddled with the tuning plates and got both sides to about 5* difference. Gonna run another heat cycle in her and cooking ribs Saturday, pork butt Sunday.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm jealous......


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

Let me know how it is on fuel consumption.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm sure it will be like a V8-4 cylinder comparison to our Lil Smokers.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't find my butt....not that butt, no problem there. A 6-7 lb pork butt. Stopped at two places I usually get a bone in pork butt and all they had were 10-11 lb shoulders. So... did pick up a rack of baby backs for tomorrow and the quest goes on for a Sunday butt. Pics later.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2015)

Put on a rack of ribs for tonight and a 10lb pork butt for sandwiches for tomorrow. Running about 225* after about 45 min. Now we wait &#128526; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2015)

Best rack of ribs I've ever cooked! Tasted the butt when I pulled the ribs, awesome. So far I'm tickled. Even swmbo gave it two thumbs up. Gin and tonic time. &#127864; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Barrie (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks good Tom, glad it all worked out well for you.


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2015)

Mighty fine looking there Tom.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 1, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Best rack of ribs I've ever cooked! Tasted the butt when I pulled the ribs, awesome. So far I'm tickled. Even swmbo gave it two thumbs up. Gin and tonic time. &#127864;


You have me drooling over here !


----------



## Barrie (Aug 2, 2015)

glock26USMC said:


> You have me drooling over here !



X2!!  Looking good Tom.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2015)

So, this Saturday is my grand daughter s first birthday. 26 coming over for a cookout. 6 racks of ribs, 2 dozen chicken legs, 2 dozen chicken wings gonna give the smoker it's first big workout. Pics if I have a chance.


----------



## odorf (Nov 4, 2015)

THAT is a Fine looking smoker.
You did a Great job.

I want to, show ya'll how to make a smoker out of a old refrigerater.
I saw a picture of an abandonded fridge in Chris,s cabin build.

It is really easy,  Find an old fridge,  metal box
The new plastic ones are crap,

try and find a 2 door fridge

Gut it, remove everything that is not metal.
turn it upside down, so the freezer is on the bottom.
. drill a bunch of 1/2'' holes in the devider between fridge and freezer
install a vent pipe  1''   and a couple of thermometers

you tube has a zillion videos on them. 

View attachment 120vac40a_rev %25281%2529.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Have you used the smoker lately?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

Cooked a couple chuck roasts for Christmas dinner.


----------

